# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Apple Server MDM Solution Setup

## milancountera

Καλησπέρα.
Ενδιαφέρομαι για setup λύσης mdm (mobile device management) για συσκευές ios συγκεκριμένα ipad.
Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχει κάποιος επαγγελματίας που να ασχολείται με κάτι τέτοιο. Εργάζομαι σε ένα σχολείο που θέλει να εφαρμόσει μια τέτοια λύση. 
Μιλάμε για 100-150 συσκευές. Ψάχνουμε κάποιο αξιόπιστο άτομο που να μας βοηθήσει στο αρχικό setup και να μας παραδώσει τη διαδικασία διαχείρισης.
Προφανώς μιλάμε για ένα project επί πληρωμή. Σε κάθε περίπτωση το budget είναι λελογισμένο.
Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου στείλει εμαιλ στο isp.piraeus@gmail.com, η αν κάποιος μπορεί να συστήσει κάποιον επαγγελματία με reply στο συγκεκριμένο post ώστε να μπορούν να το δουν μελλοντικά και άλλα άτομα που θα ενδιαφέρονται για κάτι τέτοιο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

